# /linuxrc: 450: /tmp/.initrd/bin/[: not found (Boot Problem)

## Jun-kun

Hello Everyone!

I hope someone can help me with this. I'm getting the following problem in the bootup:

```
"/linuxrc: 450: /tmp/.initrd/bin/[: not found"
```

Apparently it doesn't really affects the system operation, but it's an anoying error. This problems happens always when I boot into my Gentoo.

Another problem that happens is when I boot Gentoo once, it says it's not possible to find a bunch of files and that it cannot create a bunch of links because the system is in read-only mode. After that, it says that it isn't possible to boot and asks me for the root password for maintenace or to press control-d to continue. When I press control-d, the system reboots itself and then I'm able to get into my Gentoo normaly.

Does anyone have an idea? Do you think the two errors are related?

For now, I'll post my fstab.

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdb1      /boot      reiserfs   noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/sdb3      /      reiserfs   noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb4      /mnt/download   ntfs      defaults,uid=1000,gid=407,umask=000         0 0

/dev/sdb2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1   /mnt/dvd   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/sda1      /mnt/dell   vfat      defaults,gid=407,umask=222         0 0

/dev/sda2      /mnt/windows   ntfs      defaults,gid=407,umask=000         0 0

none         /proc/bus/usb   usbfs      defaults      0 0

/dev/sdc1      /mnt/usbdrive   auto      noauto,defaults,gid=407,umask=000      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

Thanks in advace!

JunLast edited by Jun-kun on Mon Feb 21, 2005 2:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## evader

Check your grub boot line.

Ensure your kernel has ram disk support compile in.

----------

## dazed1

can you post a copy of your grub.conf and an "ls -al" listing of everything in /boot

also, how did you build your kernel?  Did you use genkernel, or....

----------

## Jun-kun

 *evader wrote:*   

> Check your grub boot line.
> 
> Ensure your kernel has ram disk support compile in.

 

I believe the grub boot line is correct... And the kernel has ram disk support compiled...

 *dazed1 wrote:*   

> can you post a copy of your grub.conf and an "ls -al" listing of everything in /boot

 

There you go...

```
bash-2.05b# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 1

timeout 15

splashimage = (hd1,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title = Gentoo Linux Development Sources 2.6.10 Release 6

root (hd1,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@85 noapic

initrd /initrd-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

title = Windows XP Home Edition SP2

root (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title = Dell Hardware Diagnostics Tools

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

```
bash-2.05b# ls /boot -al

total 4661

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root     280 Feb 19 22:17 .

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root     496 Feb 20 14:56 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root       0 Feb 19 11:50 .keep

drwx------   2 root root      48 Feb 19 00:40 .reiserfs_priv

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  956212 Feb 20 20:07 System.map-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       1 Feb 19 00:47 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root     592 Feb 19 22:47 grub

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1597975 Feb 20 20:11 initrd-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2207359 Feb 20 20:07 kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

```

 *dazed1 wrote:*   

> also, how did you build your kernel?  Did you use genkernel, or....

 

I used genkernel. Below are the results:

```
bash-2.05b# genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.1.0j

* Compiling Linux Kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 modules...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

* initrd: >> Initializing...

*         >> Copying modules...

*         >> Copying auxilary files...

*         :: Size is at 4094K

*         >> Creating loopback filesystem...

*         >> Moving initrd files to the loopback...

*         >> Cleaning up and compressing the initrd...

*         >> No bootsplash detected; skipping!

*

* Kernel compiled successfully!

*

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/$ROOT init=/linuxrc

*     [ And "vga=0x317 splash=verbose" if you use a framebuffer ]

*

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

*

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided initrd file. Otherwise;

* substitute the root argument for the real_root argument if you are

* not planning to use the initrd...

*

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

*

* Make sure you have the latest genkernel before reporting bugs.

```

Thanks again!

----------

## evader

I don't know exactly. 

My opinion is something to do with /linuxrc not being found.

----------

## Jun-kun

Some more information... That is the message:

```
>> Mounting filesystems

Started device management daemon v1.3.25 for /dev

>> Determining root device...

>> Mounting root...

/linuxrc: 450: /tmp/.initrd/bin/[: not found

>> Booting...

INIT: version 2.84 booting
```

Sometimes after that, the system loads fine... Sometimes, I get these ugly erros, after some hard drive checking/journal replaying.

```
ln: cannot remove `/var/lib/init.d/started/checkroot': Read-only file system

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/lib/init.d/started/hostname' to `/etc/init.d/h$

ln: cannot remove `/var/lib/init.d/started/modules': Read-only file system

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/lib/init.d/started/checkfs' to `/etc/init.d/ch$

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/lib/init.d/started/localmount' to `/etc/init.d$

/sbin/rc: line 468: /var/lib/init.d/softlevel: Read-only file system

mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/lib/init.d/failed': Read-only file system

mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/lib/init.d/softscripts.new': Read-only fil$

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/lib/init.d/softscripts.new/alsasound' to `/etc$

directory

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/lib/init.d/softscripts.new/bootmisc' to `/etc/$

directory

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/lib/init.d/softscripts.new/checkfs' to `/etc/i$

ln: creating symbolic link `/var/lib/init.d/softscripts.new/checkroot' to `/etc$

directory
```

And so on... I get more errors of the same type...

I hope this helps...

----------

## Jun-kun

Hello again everyone!

I'll put here some more update.

einar matveinen, in his post at the Gentoo Forum for Spanish speakers (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2116224.html#2116224), said that this is the first time he uses the gentoo-dev-sources kernel, which is the same I use. He used to use development-sources and he also said that it never happened with development-sources. He also says that even though the message appears, his system works fine. Below is a copy of his message.

 *einar matveinen wrote:*   

> ¿Qué es esto?. Es la primera vez que lo veo y alucino. Me explico, normalmente utilizo las development-sources y jamás había visto este mensaje utilizandolas. Recientemente me he compilado un gentoo-dev-sources, y cuando arranca el sistema, después de que aparezca el mensaje Activating udev aparece este mensaje:
> 
> /linuxrc: 450: /tmp/.initrd/bin/[: not found
> 
> El sistema arranca con normalidad y parece que todo está en orden, eso sí, el mensajito de marras aparece.
> ...

 

And this is what I use:

```
bash-2.05b# uname --all

Linux jun 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sun Feb 20 21:41:16 BRT 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Could it be a problem with gentoo-dev-sources? Can someone who uses gentoo-dev-sources check if he/she also gets this error? It seems to be a very uncommon error. I haven't found yet anything like that in Google.

Thank you all who helped so far!

----------

## bombcar

I get the same thing. If you copy /boot/initrd-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 to somewhere, rename it with a .gz extension, you can gunzip it and mount it.

```

mount -o loop initrd /mnt/floppy

```

I found in /linuxrc at line 450 this:

```

/tmp/.initrd/bin/[ ! -e /newroot/dev/console ] && mknod /newroot/dev/console c 5 1

echo -ne "${GOOD}>>${NORMAL}${BOLD} Booting"

```

The weird thing is that that file exists! Assuming the initrd is mounted on /tmp/.initrd, then bin/[ exists, and works.

The old 2.6.9 initrd doesn't use /tmp/.initrd/bin/[, but just [.

You should open a bug on this, as it should be easy for a developer to fix.[/code]

----------

## Jun-kun

Ok folks, some more update.

I've just installed gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r7 and the problem persists. I'm about to file a bug form for this, but before that, I want to make some more tests and get some more reply from other users.

Thanks everyone! I'll still update here whenever I make any changes.

----------

## Jun-kun

 *bombcar wrote:*   

> I get the same thing. If you copy /boot/initrd-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 to somewhere, rename it with a .gz extension, you can gunzip it and mount it.
> 
> ```
> 
> mount -o loop initrd /mnt/floppy
> ...

 

I did the same stuff you did, just to check it, and it seems that it is exactly the same...

This for gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6:

```
/tmp/.initrd/bin/[ ! -e /newroot/dev/console ] && mknod /newroot/dev/console c 5 1

echo -ne "${GOOD}>>${NORMAL}${BOLD} Booting"
```

And this for gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r7:

```
/tmp/.initrd/bin/[ ! -e /newroot/dev/console ] && mknod /newroot/dev/console c 5 1

echo -ne "${GOOD}>>${NORMAL}${BOLD} Booting"
```

No changes at all...

Anyways...  I'm thinking about opening a bug for this one... I'll just try to get some more information before doing that. I'm also thinking about building the kernel manualy. Even if I use genkernel, I have to enter menuconfig to configure SATA controllers and etc., which kind of makes genkernel useless.

----------

## qriff

Having the same problem with Genkernel compiled 2.4.26-gentoo-r6. (custom-options)

No problem altbooting with Genkernel compiled 2.4.26-gentoo-r3. (custom-options)

Building 2.4.26-gentoo-r7 for reference.

I also get the:

 *Jun-kun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> it says that it isn't possible to boot and asks me for the root password for maintenace or to press control-d to continue. When I press control-d, the system reboots itself and then I'm able to get into my Gentoo normaly.

 

----------

## synox

Hi!

I have got exactly the same problem! I also use 2.6.10-gentoo-r6.

I use genkernel, and grub as bootmanager (same problem with lilo).

What should I do? Wait for a new version or take a older? (like r5?)

Thanks a lot, 

greetings, 

Synox

EDIT: 

ADD: 

I now emerged development-sources and i get the same error!  :Sad: 

(kenel-2.6.10-r1)

Additional I get: 

```

tux login: root

Password: 

PAM-env[8927]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <DISPLAY>

login[8927]:  PAM Pam_putenv: delete non-existing entry: DISPLAY

PAM-env[8927]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

login[8927]:  PAM Pam_putenv: delete non-existing entry: XAUTHORITY

login(pam_unix)[8927]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Last login: ......

tux root # 

```

----------

## 666Patty

hi gentoo-brothers,

i've got the same message at boot.

and because i rebuild an older kernel (2.6.8-gentoo-r9) especialy for some games like hl2 and wow,

i think the problem isn't in the kernel but in "genkernel-3.1.0j"!?

i've kompiled two newer kernels (2.6.9-gentoo-r9 and 2.6.10-gentoo-r6) with older genkernel versions some weeks / months ago,

when i boot with them, the message isn't there!

okay, i've updated my portage-tree and portage want's to update to "genkernel-3.1.0k".

and while i'm writing this post and making a new kernel with "genkernel-3.1.0k", i found the following bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=83048.

so far...

ciao

... patrick[/url]

----------

## qriff

 *synox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Additional I get: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This is an old "issue" (or whatever) and is easily fixed with removing the entries from /etc/security/pam_env.conf

(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=263432&highlight=delete+nonexistent+entry+xauthority)

----------

## synox

thanks to qriff, this fixed the problem. 

I don't have the problem with the new *k verison of genkernel.  :Wink: 

thanks!

----------

## Jun-kun

Ok folks!

Here I am for some feedback. I ended up reinstalling all my gentoo system (I had some other problems with the hard drives). I also instaled the kernel without the use of Genkernel. Of course that error is long gone. Other problems (the ones related to the hard drives) too...

Thanks all that replied to this!!!

----------

